# Intruder no more



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=194...-snack-before-fatal-shooting&s_cid=featured-1

I feel for this family, I know a lot of us here are prepared for intruders, but when the day comes that you actually pull the trigger on one, I'm sure it's not a great feeling. I was happy to hear that the man wasn't in any kind of trouble for what he did though, seems like I've heard too many stories of homeowners being cited in cases like this. This was solid home defense.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Last Man Standing said:


> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=194...-snack-before-fatal-shooting&s_cid=featured-1
> 
> I feel for this family, I know a lot of us here are prepared for intruders, but when the day comes that you actually pull the trigger on one, I'm sure it's not a great feeling. I was happy to hear that the man wasn't in any kind of trouble for what he did though, seems like I've heard too many stories of homeowners being cited in cases like this. This was solid home defense.


+ 1. Peace be with that family.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I saw this mentioned briefly on the news this morning..... Was the hom owner cited or anything? JUST FYI im totally on the home owner's side, im just hoping he wasn't cited.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Saved us the hassle of a trial and prison costs for the dirtbag. The homeowner deserves a key to the city and a parade. Ought to put billboards around town telling crooks what happens when they mess with Springville.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Some choices in life can be fatal and intruding into any home in Utah is not a wise choice.

Good for the home owner and I wish him the best, I am sure it will be life changing for him to have to take someones life.

I am sure the family of the perp will come out and say, "he was such a good kid, why did they have to shoot him?' :roll:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What I thought was odd is that he made himself a sandwich and changed clothes in to what the family had folded downstairs, then went up and told them to take him to the ATM, then and only then did the owner get the gun. Must be deep sleepers. I just wonder, being that he wasn't armed, even though he said he would, would you regret having shot him? I don't think you do much deep thinking in that case as it can quickly get very bad and well within his rights to blow him away. I have consciously decided that if someone comes to my house in that type of situation, he will be leaving in a body bag. Not talking macho or anything, simply from what I have read and seen it appears that many of the perps would return later even after prison.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

It was odd of him to make a sandwich and change his pants. I'm quite sure there was drugs involved, as is most crime. I am a deep sleeper. I'm sure I would have never woke up to him making a sandwich, which frankly scares me. However, Lisa and I have no kids at home. After hearing strange sounds our two little lap dogs would have been down there like a couple rockets. One bark from them and my eyes pop right open.
Here's something to think about. How well armed are your homes? You may not have time to open your safe, retrieve your gun and dispatch the bad guy before he attacks you. Some of you can't have loaded pistols laying hidden around because you have kids. I, on the other hand, can have pistols in out-of-sight but readily available places. I have a pistol in all three levels of my house and the garage.
A first line of defense would be to keep your doors locked. The Springville guy forgot something he usually does. The dirtbag burgler tried more than 20 doors before he found one unlocked. How about an alarm? I don't have one. A motion detector in the garage, the front and back door would be a good idea. I have a friend who had to install a couple cameras, (because of his ex), that are motion sensitive. It takes one picture and sends it to his phone but keeps recording video for a certain amount of time. We watched in real-time as his ex broke into his house while we were at work one time. I think he paid less than $500 for it.

For some reason this Springville burgler thing really got me thinking.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

We have an alarm system, video (the monitor is in the master closet behind our clothing) and we have dogs. They are Brittany's and not exactly ferocious but they are not afraid of barking either. Our alarm system has a battery back up that came with the system. Our lights outside are set on motion detectors as well. The total cost of the security system was about $1100 installed with a two year contract for $30 per month. We had it installed for my wife more than anything. She doesn't go hunting with me and didn't feel too comfortable being left alone with the dogs and the kids when they were younger.

One other thing that we had done...........we had a toggle switch installed under the cabinet in our master bath. If it is flipped our alarm system is put in panic mode. The siren goes off and a signal is sent to the security company and the police are dispatched. This was a $50 add to our system. I have thought about extending the toggle switch to the back of our bed just to eliminate walking to the bath.

I was not in favor of paying for the monitoring ($30 per month and a bill that I did not want) so we ended up shutting down our home phone since we all have cell phones anyhow and this has more than made up the difference in our monthly bills. (the security system runs on cell service)

Guns are in the main safe but I am going to get a bedside safe as well. My wife and son also keep bear spray in their night stands.

This may sound extreme to some I guess, but honestly it is the best money we have ever spent. We all sleep better and the security system is there when we are out of town. We have had this for about five years and total cost to date has ran us right at $2900. No doubt in my mind that anybody that has their house broken into will lose more than that in just a few minutes. Not to mention lost piece of mind which will probably force the security system anyhow albeit after the fact.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

longbow said:


> It was odd of him to make a sandwich and change his pants. I'm quite sure there was drugs involved, as is most crime. I am a deep sleeper. I'm sure I would have never woke up to him making a sandwich, which frankly scares me.


I'm a somewhat deep sleeper as well and I've thought about what happens if someone gets in without me hearing it. I've set up my place with things near the door which are easy to avoid when it's light but you wouldn't notice in the dark. Things that when you knock em over they'd make a pretty good racket that would wake me up. 


longbow said:


> Here's something to think about. How well armed are your homes? You may not have time to open your safe, retrieve your gun and dispatch the bad guy before he attacks you. Some of you can't have loaded pistols laying hidden around because you have kids. I, on the other hand, can have pistols in out-of-sight but readily available places. I have a pistol in all three levels of my house and the garage.


I always keep a loaded .45 under my bed, down here at college I only have the one level and no garage. My apt complex has had a few break-ins so I've started sleeping with my 12 GA loaded with buckshot under there as well. I keep a loaded .22 pistol in my truck at all times too. As for alarms, my folks have a system in their place (in draper) and I got to see how well it works the other day. I was asleep on the basement couch and a couple of dopes decided to wander the neighbor looking for unlocked doors. After they got into a couple of cars they wandered onto our back porch and sat and smoked weed for about 30 minutes. Then they tried our basement door, which thanks to my little brother was unlocked :evil: , and as soon as they swung the door open the alarm starting screaming and they bolted. I jumped up and grabbed my shotgun and took off after them. I found a bunch of kids, maybe 18-19 ish in the neighbors driveway smoking (it's about 4 am). I asked what they were doing and they said they were the guys nephews and they hadn't left his driveway and hadn't seen anyone else in the neighborhood :roll: . I didn't want to strain relationships with that neighbor and I didn't have to because they got arrested the next morning for the cars they broke into. Long story short, nothing like a blaring alarm to send em running.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The biggest deterring force to a home intruder is a dog. They may not know you are armed, and may not know you have a home security system. But they sure as heck will know if you have a dog. I don't have a big nasty defense dog, but my springer's bark is enough to scare away intruders.


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

> Long story short, nothing like a blaring alarm to send em running


Or racking the action of a 12 gauge. We have a black lab and a jack russell wiener dog mix and between those two if would be very diffcult for a person to get into my house. I also have my 12 gauge on the closet I also have my 357. in the truck and a 22. near the bed.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> The biggest deterring force to a home intruder is a dog. They may not know you are armed, and may not know you have a home security system. But they sure as heck will know if you have a dog. I don't have a big nasty defense dog, but my springer's bark is enough to scare away intruders.


I agree. My neighbor's dogs bark at every person within 100 yards, but mine only barks when someone is right close to the house, so when he barks I jump out of bed, of course it is very rare to have him bark. He is about 110 pounds and has a very intimidating deep bark, there is no way I can sleep through that. The chances of needing to do any more than that are slim, but the pump shotgun is nearby just for the sound effects, but is easily accessible, but the ammo takes a minute to get in it and get the lock off of the trigger. I was once told by a gun counter guy that the racking of the shotgun is the most recognizable sound in the world. I certainly don't want to kill anybody, so if there was an intruder I hope they just run off, but if needed, we are prepared. I liked today's headline about the criminal that he had an extensive criminal past, as if that is a surprise to anyone.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I liked today's headline about the criminal that he had an extensive criminal past,* as if that is a surprise to anyone*.


The dude went in and changed, made a sandwich, and then did his thing. Yeah, I'd say he is pretty familiar with commission of crime! Sounds like he was so familiar that he got complacent too, thus his departure in a plastic bag.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> The biggest deterring force to a home intruder is a dog. They may not know you are armed, and may not know you have a home security system. But they sure as heck will know if you have a dog.


We have three dogs and I'll admit they are a pretty fair alarm system. The female is particularly protective. Anybody who walks into my house will be attacked by the meanest beeotch they ever laid eyes on. Then when my wife gets through with them I'll let the dogs attack, start shooting him myself, and let the intruder know that his actions are unacceptable at my house.

:O//:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> Then when my wife gets through with them I'll let the dogs attack,


Ohh... so you are the one with the sign that reads, "Forget the dog, beware of WIFE" :shock:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

They posted the 911 tapes today
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=194...ts-after-fatal-home-invasion&s_cid=featured-1


----------

